# Fuzzy dock pilings



## gregtx (Apr 5, 2010)

I have several pilings for my deck in Jamaica Beach that have this fuzz. Anyone know what it is and what I need to do to treat it? 























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gregtx (Apr 5, 2010)

Bump


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Just saturated soft spots of the wood.
Dont do anything....you will never get to the end of it till you get to a toothpick.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Looks like from power washing with too much pressure


----------



## gregtx (Apr 5, 2010)

Not from power washing... It seems be some form of fungus. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Fuzz*

Thatâ€™s from saltwater wicking into the piling. Not much you can do about and itâ€™s not structural. Those pilings can get a fungas in which the wood gets dry and starts crumbling, that is not good. What you have appears to be fuzzy wood, not uncommon on boathouse and pier pilings.


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

Just an opinion, but I think it's a phenomena called "de-lignification". May be preaching to the choir, but lignin is the "glue" that binds the wood fibers together. Water exposure accelerates the process over ordinary weathering. Another place you see de-lig happening frequently and severely is on wooden cooling towers. No cure or prevention other than not having water exposure. Not quite practical this instance!


----------

